# East Midlands Entomological Show Nth June



## Metamorphosis (Feb 25, 2008)

Just getting ready for the East Midlands entomological show this Sunday at Newark (full details on our web site)we have loads of stock available so hope to see some of you there, always a good place to meet up and natter  Great show if you are into your inverts.
Regards to all
Graham & Janice


----------



## Bicester Exotics (Mar 17, 2013)

Metamorphosis said:


> Just getting ready for the East Midlands entomological show this Sunday at Newark (full details on our web site)we have loads of stock available so hope to see some of you there, always a good place to meet up and natter  Great show if you are into your inverts.
> Regards to all
> Graham & Janice


Yes, good show for invert enthusiasts.
Roll on Sunday, c u there.


----------

